# Internet ist sehr langsam geworden...



## tittli (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo
Ich habe seit vorgestern Abend ein komisches Problem mit dem Internet. Die beiden Lämpchen des DSL (USB/DSL) leuchten einwandfrei, die Verbindung wird auch hergestellt (d.h. das Zeichen in der Taskleiste erscheint), aber irgendwie ist sie sehr langsam, MSN kann ich sowieso vergessen. Ad-Aware und Antivirus (Panda) hab ich schon mal drüber laufen lassen, hat aber auch nicht geholfen. 
Was mir auch aufgefallen ist: Wenn ich das Kabel in meinem Zimmer an die Dose schliesse, geht gar nichts (ich komme nicht mal auf tutorials.de)...im Zimmer meiner Eltern geht ein ganz klein wenig (worüber ich jetzt auch diesen Text hier schreibe). Das ganze ist sehr ärgerlich, bräuchte ich doch das Internet in den nächsten Tagen relativ dringend...
Kann das ein Virus sein? Oder eher ein Hardware-Problem? Oder sonst etwas?
danke schon im Voraus für die Hilfe!
gruss


----------



## tittli (13. Januar 2006)

Hmm...hat denn niemand eine Antwort darauf? 
schade...
gruss


----------



## Mairhofer (15. Januar 2006)

Servus!

Gerade durch Zufall deinen Post gefunden und da wollt ich mal helfen.

Deine Beschreibung im 1. Absatz deutet auf nen ISP Problem hin. Um da eine genaue Aussage zu treffen wären Informationen wie: Zugangsart, Provider, gewünschte aufzurufende Seiten mit Traceroutes (etc) sehr sinnvoll.

Aber:
Liesst man sich deinen 2. Absatz durch, da schreint es schon nicht mehr ein ISP Fehler zu sein. Ein Virus würde ich eher ausschliessen, weil der nicht weiss, in welchem Zimmer du dich befindest. Könnte natürlich nen Bruch im Kabel sein oder das Kabel läuft an einer störenden Quelle vorbei und es gibt zu deinem Router schon Packetloss und crc's.
Was passiert denn, wenn du dich direkt an deinen Router anstöpselst?
Oder schonmal nur dein Router angepingt, obs da schon mies läuft?
Das Kabel zwischen TAE -> Splitter/Modem und Moden -> Router sollte nicht zu lang sein.

Mehr Info kann ich dir immo nicht geben. Nun bist du am Zug uns mal mit aussagekräftigen Informationen zu versorgen 

Gruss


----------

